# die our in luxemburg



## falk_one (27. September 2003)

guten tach!
ich wollte die tage mal an die our nach luxemburg fahren. 
in einem informationsheft hab ich gelesen das man dort einen erlaubnisschein von der gemeindeverwaltung braucht (15 euro pro jahr) und eine schriftliche ermächtigung des grundstückinhabers von wo aus man angeln möchte.
soweit so gut, aber woher soll ich wissen wem die einzelnen ufergrundstücke gehören?
war schonmal jemand dort und kann mir weiterhelfen?

schönen abend noch
falk


----------



## powermike1977 (8. April 2004)

*AW: die our in luxemburg*

moin!
also in holland und belgien musst du entweder zum postamt, oder kannst dir direkt im angelladen ne 'sportvisakte' holen (grunderlaubnis fuer 2 ruten). dort kann man dir auch weiterhelfen, mit welcher 'vergunning' du wo anglen darfst. in luxemburg ist das wahrscheinlcih das gleiche! einfach ma ins geschaeft laufen 
mike


----------



## reiheramdeich (28. August 2009)

*AW: die our in luxemburg*

#hHi,
auf der Deutschen Seite in Gentingen ist der Campinglplatz Eifelidyll.
Hab da auch schon mal angefragt, wegen Angeln, war kein Problem.
Hab da auch meinen Uferschein bekommen.

Vielleicht hilfts Dir ja weiter.


----------



## FIREFIGHTERs14 (8. September 2010)

*AW: die our in luxemburg*

AN dem Campingplatz darfst du aber nur an einem kleinen begrenzten Stück angeln.Informiere dich gleich am besten beim campingbesitzer.


----------



## floxfisch (8. September 2010)

*AW: die our in luxemburg*

Ich denke mal am besten schaust oder fragst du mal hier nach:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55163
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57045



Gruß
floxfisch


----------

